# 1961 3 Speed Schwinn Racer



## SHO2010 (Oct 23, 2016)

I picked this 1961 3 speed Racer up from a guy for $30 in June I tore it down to the frame cleaned & greased all the bearings and polished up all the chrome I just got it finished today. I still have to get the front fender to fit right I am looking for a black and white S seat for it, I really like the Schwinn Script on the brakes that and the peaked front fender is what turned me on to this bike, had to put in a new front axle that is not correct vintage but it rides great and I like the white and black theme.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice clean Racer. Did you happen to see any numbers on the back of the brake calipers? The sure look like they are the same size as the ones on middleweights.


----------

